# Red filter use



## John Mc (Nov 6, 2010)

On my Lpl7700 enlarger,i have a red filter on the enlarger,and im unsure how to use it,

Can anyone give me some advise?


----------



## compur (Nov 6, 2010)

It's supposed to be a safe filter for use in composing or focusing on 
unexposed paper without exposing it.  I don't trust them.

IMO, it's better to just use another sheet of paper for that purpose and 
replace it with a fresh sheet when you're ready to print.


----------



## John Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Cool,my lecturer in college says i can use them to create black,faded borders round the image,however,ther best results i have done so far is by using 80gsm printer paper and ripping a hole in it


----------



## maris (Nov 8, 2010)

The red filter enables you to line up the photographic paper with the projected image while not exposing it. Almost all photographic paper is insensitive to red. 

Use of the red filter is virtually mandatory if you are not using a paper easel or if you are doing full-bleed borderless images.


----------



## John Mc (Nov 9, 2010)

Ahh,i tottally understand what its for,it was confusing me,i know the paper is orthochromatic(if its spelt that way)issue i suppose i have is i use a 6x7 neg holder,guess i'll need to get a 35mm one  Thanks maris


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 10, 2010)

A red filter is mostly used when aligning your masks for dodging n burning on an a partially exposed paper in the easel as you get it ready for the second n third exposures.


----------



## focker (Nov 11, 2010)

I use a red filter (5) to bring out my darks when split filtering. It also ads more contrast to your photograph.


----------



## ann (Nov 11, 2010)

the filter he is talking about is not used for printing, it was used as others have mentioned and these days new enlargers don't even have them.

perhaps you mean a grade 5 filter which is very dark magenta


----------



## John Mc (Nov 11, 2010)

Its not a filter for setting Contrast,it mearly prevents white light hiting the Paper,ive figured out how to use it,so im not so confused with it now.


----------



## ann (Nov 11, 2010)

the comment about grade 5 filter was meant for focker, not john


----------



## classcams (Nov 21, 2010)

Never used  one. All you need is the frame set to the size of your paper,then adjust the enlarger to fill the frame. Question, first to answer gets a free color enlarger. If you use a red filter on a camera to take infra red shots why can`t you use the red filter on the enlarger to prodce infra red prints.


----------



## ann (Nov 21, 2010)

It is not the same type of filter. There are all sorts of red filters, and an IR filter runs to black blocking all but IR light waves.

there are a variety of red filters used in black and white photography to control grey values but they don't block out light as the rubylith type of material that was once used in enlargers.  

then you have a grade 5 printing filter for black and white that is very magenta , and magenta filters for color printing, but they aren't the same either


----------



## classcams (Nov 21, 2010)

Correct. Please send me all your bank details, pin numbers etc and I will foreward the enlarger to you


----------



## ann (Nov 21, 2010)

it took me a bit to understand what you where doing, i thought the question was serious not a game.

However, i already have two at home and 10 at my lab for use anytime.


----------



## classcams (Nov 22, 2010)

ann said:


> it took me a bit to understand what you where doing, i thought the question was serious not a game.
> 
> However, i already have two at home and 10 at my lab for use anytime.


 Just my weird sense of humour.   I have three, the best being a DURST all singing all dancing. It has a built in colour analyser.


----------

